# Scout needs a new home-Adopted



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh that is so sad. I thought I saw or read somewhere about an organization in the US that offers fostering of dogs for servicemen or women who are deployed. When they return they are reunited. I wonder if this was a possibility for Scout. Poor Scout must be so confused, and I am sure his owner must be devastated at having to surrender him. Maybe there is someone who would return him to his owner once his time overseas ends. Do you know if this a possibility? Or was it considered? I'm sorry I'm off on a tangent here but it must be so difficult for both Scout and his owner 
Carol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There are organizations to help Military people and families, seems like a lot of the Military are not aware of the programs unfortunately.

I live close to the largest Marine Corp Base located on the East Coast-the local shelter is overwhelmed with owner surrenders due to deployments. The shelter recently started a program where they are working with the community to try and help get the dogs into foster homes or adopted into new homes.

Scout is beautiful and sounds like a wonderful boy, someone will be very lucky to have him join their family.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bumping up!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope he finds a good home.
This is a military town here also, my husband works on an army post and he is retired army. Sadly, it is the same story here, soldiers get deployed and dump their pets off at the local shelters. I get so frustrated with that!
The army post here has a kennel where soldiers can board their pets till their return, if they don't have family or friends to take care of them. 
Abandoning those pets or dumping them off at a kill shelter is just so wrong. It makes me mad!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Have you contacted a rescue?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

No--Scout is not in danger. This is a no-kill facility. When I see dogs like him--older but very adoptable--I try to help out by promoting them among friends and acquaintances. He will be well cared for until someone takes him home--am trying to speed that up. Also thought there could be someone lurking on GRF looking for such a dog.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Wish I lived closer!


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

What a beauty. Just wish I lived closer to you than Seattle! I know someone will love to give him a great home!:wavey:


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bumping this up one more time. Scout is still there, and his info is now on the website. See original post for link.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope this wonderful boy finds a home soon, he's gorgeous.


----------



## Kathy Quiroz (May 21, 2012)

*Scout at Peninsula Humane Society*

Thank you for the alert about Scout. I am a volunteer with Norcal Golden Retriever Rescue (NGRR). The management at Peninsula Humane Society will not release goldens to NGRR unless they have serious medical or behavioral issues or are over the age of 8. Their policy is that the public wants to adopt goldens and their mission is to adopt out to the public so Scout will stay at PHS until he is adopted. PHS wants to adopt him only to a family with no young children or other dogs as he is unknown around children and has shown some dog to dog reactivity. NGRR is sending approved families ready to adopt a golden to PHS so hopefully Scout will be adopted by the weekend.
thanks, Robin's Mom


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Many heartfelt thanks to you and NGRR.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Handsome boy. I'd love to have a middle aged boy like that. I'm sure someone will snap him up soon enough.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Kathy Quiroz said:


> Thank you for the alert about Scout. I am a volunteer with Norcal Golden Retriever Rescue (NGRR). The management at Peninsula Humane Society will not release goldens to NGRR unless they have serious medical or behavioral issues or are over the age of 8. Their policy is that the public wants to adopt goldens and their mission is to adopt out to the public so Scout will stay at PHS until he is adopted. PHS wants to adopt him only to a family with no young children or other dogs as he is unknown around children and has shown some dog to dog reactivity. NGRR is sending approved families ready to adopt a golden to PHS so hopefully Scout will be adopted by the weekend.
> thanks, Robin's Mom


Thanks! He really is a sweet boy. PHS does a great job with placing animals, as does NGRR. I'm really glad you're sending some people to see him. Kathleen


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

*Great news for Scout!*

Went to SPCA yesterday. Scout went home with his new family a few days ago. Hooray for Scout! 

:artydude:artydude:artydude:You_Rock_:appl::appl::appl:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So happy for Scout. He sounded like a lovely dog.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Wonderful news!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the great update, a very lucky family!


----------

